# 1/32 Racing Classes - We want YOUR opinion!



## FCSCE (Dec 30, 2006)

Fellow slot car enthusiasts, I am looking into starting several classes at my track, and I would like to ask you to comment on these rules, and what you think of them. I would also like to hear any suggestions you have. I want to make sure the racers enjoy themselves, which is why I'm asking for your help. Please note that the following are 1/32 scale.

First, there are the basic classes:
Touring/GT
Prototypes
Super Trucks
Formula 1
A1GP
NASCAR
Porsche Club
IRL/Cart

These classes will be almost entirely stock, with the only changes allowed being tires, magnet set up, and braid. Anything that was originally on the car must stay on the car, the only changes that may be made to the chassis or body are those that will allow magnets to sit in the car better. This means you can also do some limited chassis work to allow for magnets to sit inside the chassis, and we'll have tools on hand to help with this. Magnets won't be allowed attached to the underside of the chassis, however, because that would cause clearance issues, and a loose magnet can cause a lot of problems (magnets have even been known to cause power problems). The exception to this will be the trucks. They're also the only class that will allow weight to be added in.


The next round of classes will be the Historic classes:
Can Am
Historic Trans Am
Classic F1
Classic Endurance
Golden Age Sports Car
Classic NASCAR

These will pretty much be the same as above. However! The Can Am class, in the spirit of the true Can Am, will be open for motor, gearing, wheel, and bushing changes, as well as weight. You won't be allowed to modify the body, but you can do interior changes. Can Am set the standard for technology in 1:1 scale, why not 1:32 scale?


Finally, there are the "Modified" Classes:
Modified Open Wheel
Open Lemans/Prototypes
Pretty much the same as Can Am. Body must stay the same, but you can do whatever you want other than that. There won't be an all-out open class, because some people know how to build an entire car from scratch, including a chassis, and we don't want those people to dominate and put it outside the reach of other drivers.

Another class for consideration here is "Superstock Porsche". Some of you know about the various "Supercharged" sets that Scalextric has come out with. These sets included the yellow 20000 RPM motors. The idea for this class is to allow racers to take any Scalextric Porsche 911 GT3R and give it one of these motors, matching the two cars that came in a set Scalextric had available this year. That way people who buy that set can use their cars, and other drivers can set their cars at the same setup.



I have another couple of items that I think would be pertinent to the discussion, while I'm at it.


First, I have seen some tracks mention breaking down classes by speed of car within class of car. Is this an idea that has merit? Should cars be checked for speed and matched against each other, or should the drivers be allowed to see how fast they can get their car within its class to compete?


Second, there is also an issue of controllers. A lot of people mention these. We plan on providing four 25 ohm Parma economy controllers for racers and rentals to use, but also stocking Parma Turbo controllers as well. The debate over how much a controller is worth has popped up many times, but I've had the opportunity to try many controllers and found that some do have certain advantages. It is believed that the best practice would be to limit the controllers to a certain style - all Parma controllers, for instance. I think it would be best to have it open to Parma and Professor Motor controllers. Other controllers can be used in the open classes (Can Am, Modified Open Wheel, Open Prototypes/Lemans). This will allow people who have these controllers to use them in limited settings, but not in the stock classes. The idea is to keep technology even across the board.


The main cars that will be run are Scalextric, NINCO, Slot.it, Spirit, and SCX. There will likely be some FLY cars, and GB Track will be the trucks of course.


Now, we'd like to hear your thoughts on this. Anything, let us know. The plan is to make these classes enjoyable for the drivers, and they will also be involved in the discussion, to ensure the best racing possible.

Thank you for your time and help. :thumbsup:


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Does this mean we run at your home track ?


----------



## FCSCE (Dec 30, 2006)

BullFrog said:


> Does this mean we run at your home track ?


This has nothing to do with anyone's home track. More details, including pictures of the track as work is done, will be posted as time permits.

If you have something to add to the conversation, please do so. All opinions are welcome.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

So where on Beach Blvd is your the track located at- by the Dinasaur?


----------



## FCSCE (Dec 30, 2006)

It's not located yet, and Beach Blvd. is an option though only a secondary option. In an attempt to facilitate an open spirit of friendliness and *not* competition between the two tracks, locations elsewhere are being checked out, ones that are easily accessible and outside of the "zone" around the current existing 1/32 track at Hobby Planet. Contrary to what some people might believe, the idea is not to compete, but rather to enhance the entire 1/32 race community in Jacksonville. Why should two tracks compete? Wouldn't it be better to support a series together, which could only benefit both tracks? Naturally people will make their own comparisons and contrasts, but that is for them to do. A competitive environment would only create undue friction and could see one or both tracks fail. How does that help anyone where 1/32 scale slot car racing is concerned? It doesn't.

Again, if you have any questions or suggestions, I'd like to hear them. All opinions are welcome.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

We at the other place do appreciate your New Years present to us....................
Peace and quiet and a clean restroom for many Friday and Sunday races........
They have some cheap rent over on Phillips Hwy. The building next to Cheaters is available.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

To the subject at hand, what kind of modifications are you talking about for magnets? And have you ever considered running a completely box stock class, as in right out of the box, no modifications to anything, just true 'em, oil and grease 'em, and go? Also, what about Carrera cars, are they not legal?


----------



## FCSCE (Dec 30, 2006)

FastMann said:


> To the subject at hand, what kind of modifications are you talking about for magnets? And have you ever considered running a completely box stock class, as in right out of the box, no modifications to anything, just true 'em, oil and grease 'em, and go? Also, what about Carrera cars, are they not legal?


Modifications for magnets would mean inserting them in the chassis, as mentioned in an article in the book "Slot Car Racing" (a collection of articles from Model Car Racing), as well as making slight modifications to the interior to allow magnets to sit inside the car. Some of the Scalextric interiors are notorious for getting in the way of magnets. Most notably, the Porsche 911 GT3Rs and NASCARs have had to undergo select surgeries to accommodate magnets under the interior.

Box stock sounds nice, but there are some things that don't make it entirely feasible. For example, the quality of stock tires makes things a bit awkward. Scalextric tires just aren't as good as NINCO tires, which I think aren't as good as Slot.it tires.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, I hear you on the mods, doesn't sound like anything too bad. I just have flashbacks of chassis and bodies that looked like they were used for target practice for an automatic rifle. :freak: 

If tires are an issue, change them and leave the rest, see where that goes. I think your drivers would enjoy it a lot! :wave:


----------

